# Any Reports for S. Jersey this week?



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Hey Hey,

Did anyone do any surf fishing this week? Curious to hear how the bite was. Heading down this weekend to try my luck.


----------



## SkateMaster (May 11, 2005)

*Fished AC on Tuesday Night*

Got there around 7:30 PM and the Jetty was loaded with people (pushing 30!!). On the long walk out it seemed like everyone had a fish on. They were slamming the small blues (up to 20 inches). By the time I got into position I was able to nail one on a bomber, but then everything just stopped. From then on it was Blowfish, Skates, Huge Sharks, Crabs, and one Odd ball Stiper (maybe 20 inches) on Mackarel. They say the bridges have been good on out going tides because the warmed water gets the fish active.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishing......*

The bridges have been doing well. Also the back bays have been producing as well.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

hit brig beach on tuesday.got some blues 5 blues to 30".water was rough as hell and had problems holding bottom with a 7 oz. sputnik.


----------



## AngryPirate_Grrr (May 17, 2005)

*Barnegat Light*

Lots of fish at Barnegat Light on Sunday. Caught the outgoing tide off the Jetty. Mostly blues on 1 oz bucktail but anything worked. Some stripers made a cameo but it was blues mostly.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fishing report/South Jersey*

Fished Stone Harbor beaches Monday. Beautiflul day-ocean like glass. Had good fising for 90 minutes on incoming tide. Caught some nice blue fish and one 21" striper on clams and mackerel chunks. Water temp. about 55 degrees. Going back again this week-end.


----------

